# Theme Kitchen?



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

Does UOT work with a deodexed ROM or do we have to do things manually? I'm curious because I'd really like a "pure" GB theme. Any tips?


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

I believe it does - and if interested in EI2 you can find it *here*.


----------



## dcooterfrog (Dec 14, 2011)

I am not sure if the flashable zip works but the individual files work fien even on teh stock rom just pull them off with adb and then push the new one back on using adb


----------



## knightcrusader (Oct 14, 2011)

I can confirm that UOT kitchen works with both odexed and deodexed roms cause I have themed my Strat on both types and they worked fine.


----------



## dcooterfrog (Dec 14, 2011)

flasahbel zip also works. I can confirm that.


----------



## scur (Oct 9, 2011)

So where is the best place to go to learn about UOT kitchen and how to use it?


----------



## buffaloquinn (Dec 17, 2011)

scur said:


> So where is the best place to go to learn about UOT kitchen and how to use it?


There some help files right on the site. It's not super user friendly, but not too hard really. I've done several "makeovers" on my Strat already. Both with the stock ROM (Thnx KC) and the TI-X ROM (Thnx DC13).
LOVE being able to personalize my phone!
Be patient once you submit your file though. Turnaround can be quick, my first took only five minutes, or long, second one took several hours, it just depends on site traffic. You can also run into server i/o errors uploading if there is too much traffic
Judging from the knowledge implied by your posting, you should have no troubles with the kitchen.


----------



## srsbns (Jan 20, 2012)

Dumb question but, does the stratosphere have the over scroll glow feature? I've been messing around in the kitchen but can't seem to get it to work. All my other changes do however..


----------

